# KUALA LUMPUR | Hilton Conrad | 250m | 50 fl | U/C



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Bangunan MAS to become hotel, apartment complex*
By Hamisah Hamid 

PERMODALAN Nasional Bhd (PNB) plans to redevelop the Bangunan MAS which it bought from Malaysia Airlines (MAS) two years ago, into a hotel and apartments.

President and group chief executive Tan Sri Hamad Kama Piah Che Othman said work is expected to start soon.

"We hope to do it as soon as possible, once we go through all processes and obtain the necessary approvals," he told reporters after a news conference to announce Amanah Saham Nasional 2 income distribution in Kuala Lumpur yesterday.

PNB had bought the 35-storey building located at Jalan Sultan Ismail, Kuala Lumpur, for RM130 million.

*The 21-year old building was the former headquarters for the airline.*

Hamad Kama Piah said the development cost for the project has yet to be finalised. He also did not say if the new properties would be in the high-end segment.

PNB started to grow its property assets about 10 years ago. Its holdings are made up of office buildings, resorts, serviced apartments, shopping complexes and retail outlets, among others.

Besides Bangunan MAS, other buildings directly owned by PNB in Kuala Lumpur include Menara PNB, PNB Darby Park, Menara Tun Ismail Mohamed Ali, Wisma KPMG and PNB Damansara.


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*PNB plans to tuen MAS building into hotel*
Bernama

KUALA LUMPUR: Permodalan Nasional Bhd (PNB) intends to convert the 35-storey Malaysia Airlines building in Jalan Sultan Ismail here into a hotel or apartments.

Group president and chief executive officer Tan Sri Hamad Kama Piah said a study on the proposal would be completed soon.

“We hope to undertake the project as soon as possible,” he told reporters yesterday after a ceremony to announce the Amanah Saham Nasional 2 income distribution.

PNB bought the buildingfor RM130mil two years ago.


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

from Malaysian forum


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

by rizalhakim


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*PNB seeks nod to convert MAS building*
Published: 2009/03/24 

PERMODALAN Nasional Bhd (PNB) plans to seek approval from the authorities to convert the Malaysia Airlines building in Jalan Sultan Ismail in Kuala Lumpur into a hotel or apartments. 

"We already know what we want to do, but we want to make sure all the approval requirements must be made first," said PNB group president/chief executive officer Tan Sri Hamad Kama Piah Che Othman. 

He was speaking to reporters after signing the memorandum of understanding with Higher Education Ministry (KPT) on PNB-KPT Investment Bridging Programme today. 

Higher Education Minister Datuk Mohamed Khaled Nordin officiated at the ceremony. \
Last year, PNB expressed its interest to convert the 30-storey building, which it bought over three years ago for RM130 million. - Bernama


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

by Lauren 8.6.0.


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Update:
by rizalhakim


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

Updates?


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Bangunan MAS to be upgraded*
Thursday October 21, 2010
http://biz.thestar.com.my/news/story.asp?file=/2010/10/21/business/7267666&sec=business

KUALA LUMPUR: *Permodalan Nasional Bhd (PNB) is planning to upgrade Bangunan MAS into a Grade A++ office building and a new five-star hotel apartment block will be added on the site*, said president and group chief executive Tan Sri Hamad Kama Piah Che Othman yesterday.

PNB bought the 35-storey building on Jalan Sultan Ismail from Malaysia Airlines (MAS) three years ago for RM130mil.

Hamad said the *former MAS headquarters would be refurbished *and leased out for recurrent income.

It is believed the *hotel will have world-class standards* and will be operated by a professional hotel group.


----------



## archilover (Mar 19, 2012)

20120415_105352 by atifnadzir, on Flickr


----------



## archilover (Mar 19, 2012)

20120718_153958 by atifnadzir, on Flickr


----------



## davidwsk (Feb 19, 2006)

davidwsk said:


> Start asap ...
> 
> *Ahmad Zaki gets RM673mil job to construct a 50-floor hotel in KL*
> 
> ...


---------------


----------



## davidwsk (Feb 19, 2006)

davidwsk said:


> *AZRB to redevelop Bangunan MAS*
> 
> 4-10-2012
> 
> ...


----------------------


----------



## archilover (Mar 19, 2012)

DSC_2155 by archilover2, on Flickr


----------



## archilover (Mar 19, 2012)

DSC_2214 by archilover2, on Flickr


DSC_2215 by archilover2, on Flickr


----------



## archilover (Mar 19, 2012)

DSC_2217 by archilover2, on Flickr


----------



## davidwsk (Feb 19, 2006)

Prep

1-April-2013



dengilo said:


> Taken today


----------



## davidwsk (Feb 19, 2006)

Brannix said:


> Belakang... before & current (by the time i post this.. maybe not so current anymore )


-------


----------



## davidwsk (Feb 19, 2006)

Brannix said:


> Depan... before & current (by the time i post this.. maybe not so current anymore :lol: )


---


----------



## davidwsk (Feb 19, 2006)

Brannix said:


>


---


----------



## davidwsk (Feb 19, 2006)

Brannix said:


>


--


----------



## davidwsk (Feb 19, 2006)

Brannix said:


>


-----


----------



## davidwsk (Feb 19, 2006)

Brannix said:


>


--------


----------



## Greg (Nov 9, 2003)

:shocked:


----------



## davidwsk (Feb 19, 2006)

10-April-2013

Demolition continue...



dengilo said:


>


----------



## davidwsk (Feb 19, 2006)

guy4versa said:


>


--------


----------



## davidwsk (Feb 19, 2006)

24-May-2013



patchay said:


> The front part facing Jalan Sultan Ismail is cleared now. Ready for piling.
> 
> Back part...
> 
> ...


----------



## UjaiDidida (Dec 18, 2009)

13 June 2013


IMG_6817 by ujai_didida, on Flickr


IMG_6816 by ujai_didida, on Flickr


IMG_6812 by ujai_didida, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)




----------



## archilover (Mar 19, 2012)

DSC01252 by atifnadzir, on Flickr


----------



## archilover (Mar 19, 2012)

DSC01257 by atifnadzir, on Flickr


----------



## archilover (Mar 19, 2012)

DSC01236 by atifnadzir, on Flickr


----------



## archilover (Mar 19, 2012)

DSC01242 by atifnadzir, on Flickr


DSC01255 by atifnadzir, on Flickr


----------



## davidwsk (Feb 19, 2006)

i think the new cladding is gonna be nice..


----------



## davidwsk (Feb 19, 2006)

Brannix said:


> if you pass by, you should now be able to see through from the back/front of the building


---------


----------



## davidwsk (Feb 19, 2006)

Ethaniel83 said:


> 22.09.2013 construction updates


-------


----------



## davidwsk (Feb 19, 2006)

Feb 26, 2014



smalltimer said:


> under construction


----------



## davidwsk (Feb 19, 2006)

Feb 26, 2014



dengilo said:


>


----------



## davidwsk (Feb 19, 2006)

Published: Tuesday May 27, 2014 MYT 6:56:00 PM 
Updated: Tuesday May 27, 2014 MYT 6:58:56 PM 
*
Construction unit boosts AZRB Q1 earnings *

KUALA LUMPUR: Ahmad Zaki Resources Bhd's (AZRB) earnings jumped 82.3% to RM4.48mil in the first quarter ended March 31, 2014 from RM2.45mil a year ago due to better margin projects under its construction division. 

It said on Tuesday its revenue increased by 9.6% to RM153.79mil from RM140.24mil. Earnings per share were 1.62 sen compared with 0.89 sen.

"Overall, the balance order book in construction division stood at RM2.032bil," it said.

AZRB said the order book mainly comprised completion of the remaining works of Lebuhraya Pantai Timur Project, Phase 2, Terengganu (RM48mil), proposed development of International Islamic University Malaysia Teaching Hospital in Kuantan, Pahang through the Private Finance Initiative (RM296mil).


The other projects were Projek Mass Rapid Transit Lembah Kelang: Jajaran Sungai Buloh-Kajang for the Package V6 construction and completion of Viaduct Guideway and other associated works from Plaza Phoenix to Bandar Tun Hussein Onn Station (RM413mil).

*It was also upgrading the existing 35 storey office blocks and reconstruction of new 56 storey hotel tower at Lot 1194, Jalan Sultan Ismail in Kuala Lumpur for Permodalan Nasional Bhd (RM649mil).*

It was also awarded Package 2A to construct the 1,130 million litres per day Langat 2 water treatment plant (RM298mil or 30% of joint venture).


http://www.thestar.com.my/Business/...27/Construction-unit-boosts-AZRB-Q1-earnings/


----------



## davidwsk (Feb 19, 2006)

rizalhakim said:


>


----------


----------



## archilover (Mar 19, 2012)

https://www.facebook.com/greaterkldevelopments/

https://www.instagram.com/greaterkualalumpur/


----------



## FirzDaurens_ (Apr 10, 2014)

Very slow project hno:


----------



## Dean_14 (Oct 27, 2011)

Oct 2017

Can see the tower crane now

IMG_8276 by Koko Krunch, on Flickr


----------



## Dean_14 (Oct 27, 2011)

It's UC 



nazrey said:


> https://www.instagram.com/p/Bdh-wMTnedG/?taken-by=greaterkualalumpur


----------



## davidwsk (Feb 19, 2006)

U/C now 





nazrey said:


> https://www.instagram.com/p/BheFr7hAu5c/?taken-by=greaterkualalumpur


----------



## FirzDaurens_ (Apr 10, 2014)

Now it's going fast :lol:


----------



## Dean_14 (Oct 27, 2011)

Jan 2019

IMG_1536 by Dean Hing, on Flickr


----------



## davidwsk (Feb 19, 2006)

nazrey said:


> https://www.instagram.com/p/BtqKL53n44g/


..


----------



## davidwsk (Feb 19, 2006)

nazrey said:


> DSCF5690 by Ai Wei, on Flickr


..


----------



## azey (Jan 1, 2009)

davidwsk said:


> conradhotels3.hilton.com/‎


.....


----------



## davidwsk (Feb 19, 2006)

nazrey said:


> https://www.instagram.com/p/BvjkE8Mgb6x/


..


----------



## davidwsk (Feb 19, 2006)

sepul said:


> Taken by me yesterday


..


----------



## Dean_14 (Oct 27, 2011)

Dec 2019

IMG_0033 by Koi Yang, 於 Flickr


----------



## Gran_Turismo_KL (Dec 9, 2010)

Taken on 11/1/2020:


----------



## silverian86 (Aug 3, 2009)

Dp. Sorry


----------



## silverian86 (Aug 3, 2009)

Taken today


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

CONRAD KUALA LUMPUR (RENAME)


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)




----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

@ GoogleMaps


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

@ SCM


----------

